
Engineering Enlightenment: Part One - petra
http://hplusmagazine.com/2012/08/08/engineering-enlightenment-part-one/
======
petra
Parts two and three:

[http://hplusmagazine.com/2012/08/10/engineering-
enlightenmen...](http://hplusmagazine.com/2012/08/10/engineering-
enlightenment-part-two/)

[http://hplusmagazine.com/2012/08/13/engineering-
enlightenmen...](http://hplusmagazine.com/2012/08/13/engineering-
enlightenment-part-three/)

